# my matty's face always looks dirty



## imamyloo (Nov 30, 2004)

Ok, I am so glad I joined this group. I can obviously get good advice here. YIPPEE!!! So, I got my dog about a year ago from a Dr. I worked for that just didn't want him anymore, so I took him and love him and adore him. Groomers here just don't know what they're doing and I am never satisfied with how my dog looks. I have constantly searched the internet for pictures of how I'd like my Matty to eventually look and I can NEVER find one. I would like for him to look shiny and smooth all the time, but when I take him in they tell me it's just impossible so he always looks fo full and fluffy and just out of control. Any advice, help, suggestions will be greatly appreciated. I will soon take pics of Matty and post them so you can see what I mean. Also, I have a problem with all the staining on his face. He loves to be outside so I can never keep it clean.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Welcome to SM! 

First the staining can be caused by what he is eating or even the water he drinks or what he is drinking out of. It is recommend that you feed Maltese foods and treats that contain no dyes. It is also recommend that you not give them tap water. Bottled water or filtered water is recommend. The minerals in tab water can case staining. Stainless steel or ceramic bowls are recommended. You can also get glass water bottles. With the water bottles their faces stay dry so there is less staining. Lexi (my puppy) has some staining around the mouth too. I use 2 plastic water bottle (got them at PetSmart). They help a lot. One of these days I might splurge and get the glass water bottles.

What products do you use? I use PetSilk products and love them. I have the Moisturizing shampoo and rinse, Bright white shampoo, Leave-In conditioner, and the Liquid Silk. I give Lexi baths every 1-2 weeks and she usually stays very soft, silky and shiny between baths. I'm usually the only one that can tell when she is dirty. You can get PetSilk products at: 
MJM PetSilk
PetEdge


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Do you have any pictures of your baby?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by imamyloo_@Dec 2 2004, 12:31 AM
> *I would like for him to look shiny and smooth all the time, but when I take him in they tell me it's just impossible so he always looks fo full and fluffy and just out of control. *


We all want our Maltese to look just like the ones we see at Westminster, with the long, straight, flowing coats, but many Maltese don't have the proper coat. Many have what we call cottony coats, hence the "full and fluffy" look. That's what my Lady has. It's not the worst coat I've ever seen, it's soft and shiny, but she definately puffs out as it gets longer!

If Matty doesn't have the right coat, you can't change his genes. Most of us opt for a puppy cut which looks adorable. If you leave the tails, face and ears long, they still look very much like Maltese!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

All Maltese have different coats and textures. Some Maltese have wooly and curly coats and will always look fluffy no matter what. Other Maltese have a proper silk coat that is very shiny, straight and sleek. I am lucky that Sparkle has a perfect silk coat and she looks great with very little effort.

I would suggest trying Chris Christensen products. I have tried many and I like this the best. I use their 20mm gold brush, day to day conditioner and shampoo, white on white shampoo, and ice on ice leave in conditioner. Works wonders. I also like Vellus a lot. If you are interested in trying human products, Biolage Moisturizing Shampoo and Conditioning Balm is amazing. I got it for my furkids and I ended up using it myself too!

This is Sparkle's coat.









This is Nibbler who has a nice coat but you can see the coat gets stained from water.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Dec 2 2004, 07:35 PM
> *All Maltese have different coats and textures.  Some Maltese have wooly and curly coats and will always look fluffy no matter what.  Other Maltese have a proper silk coat that is very shiny, straight and sleek.  I am lucky that Sparkle has a perfect silk coat and she looks great with very little effort.
> 
> I would suggest trying Chris Christensen products.  I have tried many and I like this the best.  I use their 20mm gold brush, day to day conditioner and shampoo, white on white shampoo, and ice on ice leave in conditioner.  Works wonders.  I also like Vellus a lot.  If you are interested in trying human products, Biolage Moisturizing Shampoo and Conditioning Balm is amazing.  I got it for my furkids and I ended up using it myself too!*


Thanks so much for the info. I needed some leave-in conditioner so I bought some Ice on Ice.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Dec 2 2004, 07:51 PM
> *Thanks so much for the info. I needed some leave-in conditioner so I bought some Ice on Ice.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Good choice. I think it's the best one out there.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I like the Ice on Ice. We use the whitening shampoo on the Samoyeds, but I found it much too harsh for the Maltese.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo+Dec 2 2004, 08:11 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good choice. I think it's the best one out there.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19981
[/B][/QUOTE]

CharmyPoo, The Ice on Ice arrived the other day and I love it. It makes it so easy to brush and comb them and makes their coats really easy to work with and so smooth and soft... it was just what I was looking for!! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

This is a really helpful thread, thanks! I haven't tried the Ice on Ice--I have been using a different leave in conditioner. I'll give it a shot. 

Charmypoo, your babies are simply exquisite.

Imamyloo--it can be really hard to keep our babies faces clean. Sylphide had quite a bit of tearstaining when she was a puppy. She now has much less, and it varies from day to day. I've tried a lot of products, and find that just washing her face daily with tearless puppy shampoo really helps the most. I have used the following formula: milk of magnesia plus hydrogen peroxide plus cornstarch, leave on, then wash out. This really makes her face white, but dries her coat, and damages her muzzle hair. So I don't use it anymore.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I am glad you liked it. It is the best product I used and I tried a lot. If you get the the gold series brush too...then you are set. It is the ultimate combination. All my friends who have used this brush..could not put it down. Even the dogs that hate grooming the most, don't seem to mind this brush.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I absolutely swear by the A#1 All Systems pin brushes with the soft pads. Here is "mine":


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I didn't like the first Chris Christensen pin brushes, but have ordered the new gold one and will see what it is like. I use the #1 All Systems with the white pad, too. The chris Christensen slicker is the BEST slicker I have ever used.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Dec 14 2004, 08:50 PM
> *I didn't like the first Chris Christensen pin brushes, but have ordered the new gold one and will see what it is like. I use the #1 All Systems with the white pad, too. The chris Christensen slicker is the BEST slicker I have ever used.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23228*


[/QUOTE]

I also didn't like their original brush as it was too harsh. The gold series is a lot softer!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

What kind of comb do you use?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I use a greyhound comb to go therough Lady's coat after I brush her, first with the wider spaced teeth, then the finer teeth. Just brushing isn't enough, I found.










Jackie, let us know if the CC gold series brush gets your "seal of approval"!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Dec 14 2004, 12:06 AM
> *I am glad you liked it.  It is the best product I used and I tried a lot.  If you get the the gold series brush too...then you are set.  It is the ultimate combination.  All my friends who have used this brush..could not put it down.  Even the dogs that hate grooming the most, don't seem to mind this brush.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22926*


[/QUOTE]

I currently use the #1 All Systems brush. When I brush Kallie she literally screams and is almost hysterical. I asked the groomer about it yesterday and she said she never screams when she is brushing or doing anything else, for that matter and that she probably knows if she screams that I will quit brushing (true)!!

I should have asked what brush she uses. Maybe the #1 All Systems is too harsh for her and I should try the gold series brush.... I also use the exact comb LadysMom uses, which I use after brushing and she doesn't freak out as much with it. Of course my Zen-calm Catcher just stands there and lets me brush to my heart's content.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Dec 15 2004, 08:41 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I currently use the #1 All Systems brush. When I brush Kallie she literally screams and is almost hysterical. I asked the groomer about it yesterday and she said she never screams when she is brushing or doing anything else, for that matter and that she probably knows if she screams that I will quit brushing (true)!!

I should have asked what brush she uses. Maybe the #1 All Systems is too harsh for her and I should try the gold series brush.... I also use the exact comb LadysMom uses, which I use after brushing and she doesn't freak out as much with it. Of course my Zen-calm Catcher just stands there and lets me brush to my heart's content.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23399
[/B][/QUOTE]
I am not for sure what the #1 All Systems is, but I do know that we had a brush with the sharp metal bristles and when ever I would brush Caesar with that he would squirm so bad. So, I know this sounds silly, but I tried it on my own hair, because I was curious if it hurt him, and that baby hurt!







I now use a comb on him, not sure what brand, but I got it from Petsmart. He seems to now enjoy his brushings.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sher, Chris Christensen recommends doing th "tip test" with her brushes. That might be a good way to test your #1 All Systems Brush before buying a new one, although I think it's pretty soft, especially with the white pad:

Do The Tip Test: take the brush you have been using and run the pins down your arm and you will see scratches on your arm. This is because those brushes have not been ground and polished and they are very damaging and irritating to the skin of your canine and not only to the skin, for if you were to look at those tips under a magnifier you would find that they look like blades of a saw and they do break and cut hair. In many cases when you see dander after brushing it is not dander at all, it is skin that you have grated off while brushing, just like the scratches you now have on your arm. Take that brush that you have just scratched your arm with and do it a hundred strokes like you brush you canine and see how irritated and flaky your skin will be after that experiment. Now, take any of Chris Christensen Systems brushes and run the pins down your arm and you won't find a scratch, no matter how hard or how many times you run that brush down your arm.

I'd suspect Kallie is screaming "stop" because brushing is no fun!

I have found that Lady enjoys being on my lap best for her brushings. I use my grooming table for after baths, daily topknots, etc, but she is more relaxed when she is on my lap for her brushing. In fact, she often falls asleep! I also find that I am more diligent about brushing her everyday in the cooler weather when I let her coat get longer if I just pop her on my lap while watching tv.

Of course, Kallie may be just the opposite and fuss less on a grooming table because she knows it means "business" which may explain why she is better at her groomers.

Gosh, if I invest in $35 for a pin brush, Lady better PURR while I am brushing her!

Sher, BTW, I sent you a personal message. Check your inbox.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Marj, the price had me a little hesitant, but we'll see how good it is. 

Kallie may be putting you on or maybe she just has rather sensitive skin...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Well, I did the "tip test" with my All Systems brush last night (I really do need to get a life!) and no scratches on my arm....!

I usually buy CC products from Cherrybrook, but I found this website that has a little better price on the brush, plus only $2.50 s&h on orders over $40. They also have a teaser saying there are upcoming specials on Chris Christensen products:

http://animainia.com/index.html


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Dec 15 2004, 10:33 AM
> *Sher, Chris Christensen recommends doing th "tip test" with her brushes. That might be a good way to test your #1 All Systems Brush before buying a new one, although I think it's pretty soft, especially with the white pad:
> 
> Do The Tip Test:  take the brush you have been using and run the pins down your arm and you will see scratches on your arm.  This is because those brushes have not been ground and polished and they are very damaging and irritating to the skin of your canine and not only to the skin, for if you were to look at those tips under a magnifier you would find that they look like blades of a saw and they do break and cut hair.  In many cases when you see dander after brushing it is not dander at all, it is skin that you have grated off while brushing, just like the scratches you now have on your arm.  Take that brush that you have just scratched your arm with and do it a hundred strokes like you brush you canine and see how irritated and flaky your skin will be after that experiment.  Now, take any of Chris Christensen Systems brushes and run the pins down your arm and you won't find a scratch, no matter how hard or how many times you run that brush down your arm.*


This is great info. I will definitely try this test. 



> I'd suspect Kallie is screaming "stop" because brushing is no fun![/B]


I was thinking this was the case but the groomer says she is so good with her but maybe she uses a different brush. And I use the same brush on Catcher and get not a peep out of him... but she, indeed, may be extra sensitive. I have found if I brush at a very, very slow speed (almost a slow-motion) she is OK....











> I have found that Lady enjoys being on my lap best for her brushings. I use my grooming table for after baths, daily topknots, etc, but she is more relaxed when she is on my lap for her brushing. In fact, she often falls asleep! I also find that I am more diligent about brushing her everyday in the cooler weather when I let her coat get longer if I just pop her on my lap while watching tv.
> Of course, Kallie may be just the opposite and fuss less on a grooming table because she knows it means "business" which may explain why she is better at her groomers.[/B]


Oh how I wish Kallie would relax in my lap and let me brush her. She is rather high-strung to begin with. I have set up my laundry room as a grooming and doggy area. So I have the countertop and a large laundry sink with sprayer, so it is a perfect set up. I have the potty pads in there, etc. So, if I try to do anything to Kallie, even give her a pill, I have to do it there because, like you say, she knows I mean business. 

<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23419


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Dec 16 2004, 08:20 AM
> *Well, I did the "tip test" with my All Systems brush last  night (I really do need to get a life!) and no scratches on my arm....!
> 
> I usually buy CC products from Cherrybrook, but I found this website that has a little better price on the brush, plus only $2.50 s&h on orders over $40. They also have a teaser saying there are upcoming specials on Chris Christensen products:
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Marj and Jackie, I just now did the brush test and it did put scratches on my arm... these were white "lines" that faded after a few minutes..... is this still bad? My brush is the #1 All Systems and the base for the bristles is black. I looked at the pins under magnifiation with a photo "loop" and the bristles were very smooth and the tips of the bristles were very smooth and perfectly formed. Wonder why it scratched ??


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Dec 17 2004, 06:12 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marj and Jackie, I just now did the brush test and it did put scratches on my arm... these were white "lines" that faded after a few minutes..... is this still bad? My brush is the #1 All Systems and the base for the bristles is black. I looked at the pins under magnifiation with a photo "loop" and the bristles were very smooth and the tips of the bristles were very smooth and perfectly formed. Wonder why it scratched ??
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=24061
[/B][/QUOTE]

The white soft base is a much softer brush and has more give to it. You might try that instead. 27 mm pins.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM+Dec 17 2004, 08:32 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

The white soft base is a much softer brush and has more give to it. You might try that instead. 27 mm pins.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=24070
[/B][/QUOTE]

Great info... thanks, Jackie. When I bought it, I had no idea there were any choices.... I just had heard the #1 All Systems was a good brush.... did you get that Chris Christensen gold brush yet that you ordered? If so, do you like it? Since I need to get a new brush anyway I'm not sure whether I should try the CC gold instead of the #1 All Systems .... ???


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I haven't gotten it yet, no. It should be in this week. I will need to use it for a bit to decide. I would just order the #1 brush. Brushes don't last all that long anyways. As soon as any pins push into the backing or are bent, etc. you should replace your brush.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use 27 mm pins.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I use 20 mm which I think is a good size for me. I ordered the 27 mm originally but several people recommended that I go with the 20 mm. It is long enough for me - it's a big brush.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think the white pads are fairly new, Sher, so if you bought your A#1 several years ago, black may have been your only choice.

I'll be interested to hear how you like the CC brush, Jackie. I have no idea what size I'd order as the A#1 was a no brainer because 27 mm was the shortest length. Lady is in a puppy cut and although I don't give her a haircut after Labor Day and let it grow through the winter months, it never really gets more than 3-4 inches before it gets warm here and I cut her down again. I might be better off with the 20 mm - or just save my $$ since she's not in coat!


----------

